# ampli con trafo roto



## gaston sj (Oct 15, 2006)

hola todos mi pregunta es que estaba haciendo un amplificador de 8watts y lo intente instalar en el coche pero con el transformador puesto osea se rompio el transformador por que le entro la corriente por donde deberia salir y se rompioun capacitor de 1000uf se esploto y nose que puede pasar al transformador por que no anda
 si a alguien le a pasado y me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria
saludos a todos


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 16, 2006)

Hola Gaston ,no entiendo los del transformador,que le entra corriente y sale, el coche tiene  12 voltios ,por lo que el transformador no necesita ,el condensador, la causa mas normal ,es que lo conectaras al reves, suerte un saludo


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 16, 2006)

hola pepe lo que paso es que el amplificador estaba dentro de una caja deun equipo de musica pero queria ponerlo en el coche pero no le saque el transformador o sea lo encendi con el transformador puesto en la caja (pero con los 12v del coche ) y se rompio espero  haberme explicado mejor saludos
 gaston


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola Gaston sj


conectaste el amplificador  que originalmente se alimentaba con la alimentacion de tu casa a una bateria de 12 vcd, tengo entendido que los transformadores son solamente para corriente alterna y que al conectarle corriente directa la bobina del primario del transformador se comporta como un cable, lo que hace un corto circuito y quema la bobina del trnasformador quedando inservible, lo puedes reparar pero es tedioso volverlo a embobinar.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 6, 2007)

hola gracias por su respuestas lo que sucedio es que por donde deven salir 12v 3a entro 12v 75a y exploto un capacitor del amplificadorf.. por lo cual ahora no anda el transformador y no se que hacer con el bendito cacharro saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 8, 2007)

Imagino que lo que hiciste fué conectar los doce voltios en la salida del bobinado secundario del transformador, entre el puente de diodos rectificador y el bobinado. 

El transformador en c.c. se comporta creando un campo magnético fijo, con lo cual no hay inductancia en la bobina, y es posible que le entraran corrientes peligrosas y quemaran el esmalte protector del bobinado secundario.

También deberias saber que es probable que aunque el secundario del transformador tenga 12 v, el circuito amplificador trabaje a 12V con simetría, es decir, +-12v,utilizando una semionda para cada rama.

La solución, si el transformador el aparato es de 12 V, es sustituir el transformador y controlar que no hayas fastidiado nada mas del circuito en caso de que hayas invertido polaridad en tu invento.(esto es por lo que dices que te estallo un condensador)

Un saludo.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 8, 2007)

hola es exactamnte loq ue sucedio estoy tratando de desarmarlo (nunca he desarmado uno) y realmente es muy costoso y te rompe los dedos jejje espero poder repararlo o romperlo no se algo  saludos


----------



## mendozag2004 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola, perdon por mi ignorancia, ¿que es un transformador? sobreentiendo que es el bobinado o devanado ya sea primario o secundario de un transformador. Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco

Saludos


----------



## JV (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola mendozag2004, transformador es la forma popular de llamar a los transformadores, digamos que es una abreviatura no oficial.

Saludos...


----------



## mendozag2004 (Mar 12, 2007)

Gracias JV por sacarme de la duda, tu sabes, diferencias culturales y de variantes de un mismo idioma entre paises

Saludos a to2


----------

